# Chemical smell?



## mastfalk (Aug 29, 2016)

I've been using fruit wood from a local orchard. I purchased the wood in the spring and was told it was cut last season. I have both apple and pear. They said it was good for smoking. I've noticed a pungent smell to the smoke for both types, but have mainly used just the apple. It seems to me to be a chemical smell and I think I can taste that in some of the smoked dishes. Had shrimp kabobs last night - store bought pecan was good but the pear from the orchard gave it a string taste.

Could this be something they sprayed the trees with? Wood is exposed to the elements and is looking seasoned to me. I've tried to get the bark off but it is hard and doesn't all come off. Wouldn't any chemicals wash off with the rain? Or am I just mismatching wood and meats?

Need some advice. Thanks.


----------



## joe black (Aug 29, 2016)

I can't say for sure, but it sounds like a pesticide residue.  I would personally be afraid to use it.  It's just not worth the gamble to me.  I hope someone else has a more certain explanation.


----------

